# Lian Li mit PC-X500FX



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem norwegischen Onlinestore ist der *Nachfolger* des TYR PC-X500-Gehäuses von Lian Li aufgetaucht.

Das Midi-Gehäuse trägt die Bezeichnung *PC-X500FX* und soll zum Jahreswechsel erscheinen. 


Unterschiede zum Vorgänger:

- Netzteil am Boden plaziert
- Größer als der Vorgänger
- Werkzeuglose Montage
- 3 x 140mm-Lüfter (Front)
- 2 x 120mm-Lüfter (Back)




> *Technische Details:*
> 
> Maße: 240 mm x 598 mm x 419 mm (BxHxT)
> Material: Aluminum
> ...


 
Ob und wann das Lian Li in Deutschland erscheinen wird, ist leider noch unbekannt. Der Preis beträgt umgerechnet ca. *433€*.

Bilder wie immer im Anhang!

Gruß
Pain

Quelle:
Lian Li PC-X500FX, Miditower, Sort 100% aluminium - Netshop
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/gehaeuse/16952-lian-li-bringt-pc-x500fx.html


----------



## nulchking (8. November 2010)

Typisch Lian Li:
Extrem Geil, Extrem Teuer
verhält sich bei Frauen ja ähnlich


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Typisch Lian Li:
> Extrem Geil, Extrem Teuer
> verhält sich bei Frauen ja ähnlich


 
Wahre Worte 

Btw. Ich hab nicht alle Bilder hochgeladen. Auf der Homepage der Quelle gibt es noch mehr Bilder. 

Der Preis ist schon extrem für ein Midi-Case. Ich will nicht wissen, was dann der große Bruder kosten wird.


----------



## nulchking (8. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schon extrem für ein Midi-Case. Ich will nicht wissen, was dann der große Bruder kosten wird.



Naja da fällt mir auch noch was ein aber lassen wir das mal


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2010)

cooles Case

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2010)

Ich finde Lian-Li auch extrem pornös...der Preis ist allerdings echt nicht von schlechten Eltern...


----------



## Saguya (8. November 2010)

Sieh echt genial aus das Gehäuse, Lian Li typisch halt aber 432€ sind doch echt ein stolzer preis.


----------



## euihyun2210 (8. November 2010)

genau genommen 376€ nach dem aktuellen Kurs 
trotzdem ein stolzer Preis für Midi.
der große Bruder kostet zur Zeit 440€ bei Caseking 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-Case-PC-X2000BW-Window-Edition::13005.html

edit:
muss mich verbessern, sind doch 432€


----------



## Infin1ty (8. November 2010)

Das Case ist mal richtig Porno


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

Der Artikel ist nun auf der Main

Paini wird sogar namentlich erwähnt. 

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht.

--Closed--

Hier gehts weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...500-norwegischem-online-shop-aufgetaucht.html


Gruß
Pain


----------

